# Frage zur Corsair H100i



## Nori_GER (26. Dezember 2013)

Nabend zusammen,
ich interessiere mich sehr stark für die Corsair H100i Kompaktwasserkühlung und hab da mal drei Fragen zu 

So die 1. Frage betrifft das bekannte Pumpenrattern was ja ziemlich nervend sein soll.Ich habe bei Amazon eine Anleitung gefunden wie man das umgehen kann und zwar diese :http://www.amazon.de/review/R8NZZUSQUE56N/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R8NZZUSQUE56N
Meine Frage ist nun ob das der Pumpe schaden kann und ob das starken Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung nimmt? Dazu kommt noch die Frage ob man das auch mit der beiligenden Software runterregeln kann oder ob man ne Lüftersteuerung auf Hardwarebasis brauch? Ich habe diese hier ins Auge gefasst da die Optisch zu meinem Case passen würde :BitFenix Hydra Pro, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-HDR-KSPRO-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die 2 Frage beschäftigt sich mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern die ja wegen ihrer Lautstärke ausgetauscht werden sollten. Eignen sich diese hier dafür? :Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die hab ich nämlich noch zu Hause bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher da die äußeren Rahmen so einen Buckel haben und ich nicht weiß ob die nebeneinander auf den Radiator passen 

Die 3 Frage beschäftigt sich mit den ganzen Kabeln die vom Kühlerblock aus weggehen. Kann man die sauber weg führen oder sieht das schrecklich aus? Ich lege eben auf saubere Optik wert 

Ich hoffe das einige hier im Forum diese Kompakt Wakü im Einsatz haben und mir meine Fragen beantworten können 

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus

Mfg

Edit : Ach so mein Case ist das Corsair Carbide Air 540 falls das von Belang ist .


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die H100i im Carbide Air 540 
1. Meine Pumpe ist aus dem Gehäuse nicht rauszuhören, wenn nur die Pumpe an einem externen Netzteil läuft hört man sie minimal.
Ich habe auch ein bisschen mit der Spannung rumprobiert, aber viel leiser wirds nicht und natürlich nimmt die Kühlleistung ab.
Die Pumpendrehzahl lässt sich nicht mit dem Programm regeln
2. Die Lüfter eignen sich gut, aber ich habe noch die mitgelieferten. 
3. Die Kabel fallen kaum auf da alle Schwaz sind und das Usb Kabel kannst du nachdem du alles getestet und eingestellt hast auch wieder weggeben wenn es dich stört


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Dezember 2013)

die H100i würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, da sie schon von haus aus nur ganz knapp besser kühlt als z.b. ein ekl k2, dabei aber deutlich lauter zu werke geht. wenn die lüfter gegen modelle mit geringer drehzahl getauscht werden, unterliegt sie guten luftkühlern teils deutlich


----------



## Nori_GER (27. Dezember 2013)

Ok das mit den Lüftern ist natürlich so ne Sache. Die von Corsair werden mit 2700 rpm oder so angegeben und sind dadurch natürlich sehr laut. Aber die laufen ja nicht permanent auf vollen Touren oder doch ?
Die eLoops die ich habe laufen nur mit max. 1300 rpm und schaufeln natürlich nicht soviel Luft durch den Radiator.
Ich hab momentan eine Thermaltake Water 2.0 auf meinem I5 4670K laufen wo ich eigentlich mit den Temps zufrieden bin (Idle 25 Grad, Last ca 55 Grad) und darauf sind eben die eLoops.
Bleiben die Temps beim H100i ungefähr gleich wenn ich dort die eLoops draufschnalle ? Ich hab momentan nicht vor zu übertakten muss ich dazu sagen.


----------



## xActionx (27. Dezember 2013)

Hab die H100i selbst seit September in meinem System am werkeln. Als Lüfter dienen 2 120mm beQuiet silent wings und ich höre sie so gut wie gar nicht! Von Pumpenrattern o.ä. kann ich nicht berichten. Auch die Kabel sieht man kaum bis gar nicht, da sie 1. schwarz und 2. sehr dünn sind. Meinen 4770K hält sie bei 3,5GHz im Idle bei ca. 25-30°C.

MFG


----------



## Nori_GER (27. Dezember 2013)

Na das hört sich ja schonmal gut an. Bin mir zwar immer noch nicht ganz sicher ob es die oder doch ne Luftkühlung werden sollte aber ich denke ich gib ihr mal ne Chance


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2013)

Teure Chance.
Mit einem großen Turmkühler wärst du auf der sicheren Seite das alles funktioniert und leise ist.


----------



## Nori_GER (27. Dezember 2013)

Da gib ich dir natürlich recht aber der Style Faktor ist auch nicht zu verachten. Sieht nunmal schick aus. Als Luftkühler hatte ich an den hier gedacht :Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Farbfieber (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab die h100i auch und bin super zufrieden. Die Pumpe ist aus nen geschlossenen system nicht zuhören. hab sie bei mir mit noiseblocker pl-2 verbaut.


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2013)

Nori_GER schrieb:


> Als Luftkühler hatte ich an den hier gedacht :Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich halt den Phantek für stark überteuert und auch nicht wirklich leistungsfähiger wie die Anderen.
Welche CPU willst du damit überhaupt kühlen?

Als Style Faktor find ich den schwarzen Macho auch ganz nett.
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Black Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Brocken 2 ist optisch aber auch nicht schlecht und die Preis/Leistung stimmt.
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein schmaler Premium-Kühler der optisch nicht zu viel vom Mainboard verdeckt würd auch sehr gut ausschaun.
Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Nori_GER (28. Dezember 2013)

Ok da die H100i sowieso momentan nicht lieferbar ist hab ich ja noch Zeit mir das zu überlegen 
Der Macho in schwarz sieht auch gut aus.
Danke für eure Mühen


----------



## symbi (28. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn dann stylish dann so  
Cooler Master: V8 GTS

Letzten Endes kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen ob das Styling alles ist was der Kühler hat...
Vielleicht können andere dazu mehr sagen...


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2013)

Der V8 ist großer Mist.


----------



## zerrocool88 (29. Dezember 2013)

also ich habe die H100I mit Noctua NF-F12 und ich höre absolut garnichts und sie kühlt top..




Abductee schrieb:


> Der V8 ist großer Mist.




sieht aber mal ober fett aus ^^


----------



## DMA_Phenom (6. Januar 2014)

Passt ja gerade perfekt hehe 
Also, ich will mir im April nen i7 4770k holen und den natürlich Oc'en, zur Zeit besitze ich einen Phenom 965 Oc'ed auf 4,2 GhZ ( weiter komm ich nicht da die Temps sonst so hoch werden  ) 
Ich wollte mir die h100i holen und sie dann bis April auf meinem Phenom laufen zu lassen um ihn auch ein bischen besser zu kühlen als mit meinem Cooler Master 23 Euro Teil  
Jedoch habe ich ein paar bedenken über den Einbau, habe nur Videos gefunden wie das ganze bei einem Intel System geht und das sieht ja wirklich spielend aus  !
Ist das ganze Zubehör dabei um sie auf meinen Phenom zu bauen ? Backplate etc  ? Über die Kühlleistung liest man ja gespaltene Meinungen, aber ich finde das sie mit dem passenden Gehäuse auch bombig ausschaut :$
Könntet ihr mir evt ein Gehäuse bis 70 Euro empfehlen  ? 
Greetz aus Aachen !


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (7. Januar 2014)

Für am3/am3+ gibt es keine Backplate. Die H100i wird mit dieser Halterung befestigt:

http://www.corsair.com/de/media/cat...ab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/w/cw_8960011.png

Auf deinem Mainboard müsste Standard mäßig eine Vorrichtung dafür montiert gewesen sein. Eine Backplate ist bei den meisten Kühlern nur notwendig, wegen deren Gewicht


----------



## aficionado (13. Januar 2014)

Habe die Noctua NF-F12 auch inkl. Corsair H100i verbaut, was im Corsair Graphite 600T allerdings nicht geht. Die Lüfter sind bei mir oben (wo das Meshgitter ist) angebracht. D.h. sie blasen direkt auf den Radiator unterhalb.

Die Kühlleistung ist zwar top - jedoch bin ich mit dem Geräusch nicht zufrieden (ist so ein hochfrequentiertes Summen). Nun habe ich auch über einen Wechsel nachgedacht:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS, 120x120x25mm, 600-1500rpm, 40-100m³/h, 8-24dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Leider läßt sich aufgrund des Boardlayouts des Crosshair V Formula-Z die Anbringung der Lüfter unterhalb des Radiators im Corsair Graphite 600T nicht bewerkstelligen.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (13. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mein Gehäuse gemoddet für H100i, so dass ich die Lüfter im Gehäuse habe (raus blasend) habe und die H100i "unter" dem Mesh. Zusätzlich habe ich aber mittlerweile auf der H100i 2 Lüfter montiert (Push/Pull Konfig), außerdem habe ich das Lochblech was dazwischen sitzen würde ausgeschnitten auf Lüftergröße.

Du musst drauf achten das die Lüfter nicht dicker als 25mm sind, sonst bekommst du oben das Mesh nicht zu ohne das Plastik weg zu schneiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

Kauf dir lieber wenn du genug Platz und Kohle hast einen H110.
Diesen dann mit 4 x 140mm Lüftern wie dem NB-BlackSilent Pro PK-2 in Push/Pull.
Möglichst so verbauen das die Lüfter aus dem Deckel hinaus blasen, fertig.
Das ganze ist leise und kühlt besser als jeder Luftkühler auf dem Markt.

Hier noch ein Test allerdings mit Standard Lüftern.
Das Ergebnis wird durch 4 Lüfter noch weiter verbessert und ist deutlich leiser.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/kuehlung/27453-corsair-h110-im-test.html


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (13. Januar 2014)

Aus eigenen Erfahrung mit dem Graphite 600t, kann ich nur sagen die h110 mit 4*140mm Lüftern bekommt man nicht ins Gehäuse ohne grundlegend was zu modden.


----------



## aficionado (13. Januar 2014)

Naja, modden möchte ich nicht unbedingt. Und mit dem jetzigen Setup sind gute Temps vorhanden, gerade jetzt im Idle 30°. Mich stört nur das summende Geräusch der Noctuas, hört sich an wie eine Trafostation. Liegt aber wohl am Anpressdruck und dem darunterliegenden Lüftergitter. Möglicherweise kommen diese Geräusche im übertragenen Sinn noch vom Radiator. Das Meshgitter krieg' ich ohne Probleme zu.

Daher: was könnt ihr mir über die verlinkten Lüfter sagen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

aficionado schrieb:


> Naja, modden möchte ich nicht unbedingt. Und mit dem jetzigen Setup sind gute Temps vorhanden, gerade jetzt im Idle 30°. Mich stört nur das summende Geräusch der Noctuas, hört sich an wie eine Trafostation. Liegt aber wohl am Anpressdruck und dem darunterliegenden Lüftergitter. Möglicherweise kommen diese Geräusche im übertragenen Sinn noch vom Radiator. Das Meshgitter krieg' ich ohne Probleme zu.
> 
> Daher: was könnt ihr mir über die verlinkten Lüfter sagen?



Das summen der Noctuas kommt davon das bei H100i der Abstand des Radiators zu den Lüftern zu gering ist. Das Summen tritt bei manchene Lüftern auf bei anderen eben nicht.
Ich hatte das Problem mit Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua NF-S12B FLX-Series Lüfter - 120mm ebenso.
Das einzigste was man machen kann den Abstand etwas zu vergrößern zwischen Lüfter und den Radiatorkühllamellen dann summt nichts mehr.


----------



## aficionado (13. Januar 2014)

Die Lüfter liegen oben auf, sind quasi auf dem Meshgitter oben montiert, unterhalb des Meshgitters (im Gehäuse) ist der Radiator. Nun vermute ich, dass das Summen ein Zusammenspiel der Noctuas und des Gitters ist. Wie kann man da den Abstand erhöhen? Gummibeilagscheiben?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, mit Gummibeilagscheiben oder man nimmt wie bei mir in meinem Fall, eine lange Schraube und dreht 2 oder 3 Muttern extra drauf,
somit ist der Abstand auch größer kannst auch so versuchen.


----------



## aficionado (13. Januar 2014)

Danke, werde ich mal versuchen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2014)

aficionado schrieb:


> Daher: was könnt ihr mir über die verlinkten Lüfter sagen?


 
Die BSpro sind die gängiste Empfehlung, die Eloop blasend recht gut - aber saugend machen sie immer wieder Probleme. Die Rahmen der Silent Wings sind für Radiatoren ungeeignet.


----------



## aficionado (13. Januar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die BSpro sind die gängiste Empfehlung, die Eloop blasend recht gut - aber saugend machen sie immer wieder Probleme. Die Rahmen der Silent Wings sind für Radiatoren ungeeignet.


 
Werde es mal mit den Gummibeilagscheiben probieren. Ansonsten: welcher Eloop genau wäre von den verlinkten der Passende? Noch eine Verständnisfrage: habe meine Noctuas oben auf dem Graphite 600T verbaut und zwar so, dass die oben angesaugte Luft auf den Radiator unter dem Meshgitter bläst. Nennt man diesen Verbau jetzt blasend oder saugend?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

Lüfter>Radiator>Meshgitter so wäre es perfekt wenn möglich Luft immer in den Radiator rein blasen. 
Oben bei der Deckelmontage immer raus blasend montieren nicht einblasen. 
Damit kann man den natürliche Kamineffekt unterstützen, den warme Luft steig immer nach oben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2014)

aficionado schrieb:


> Werde es mal mit den Gummibeilagscheiben probieren. Ansonsten: welcher Eloop genau wäre von den verlinkten der Passende?



400-1500 rpm sollten wohl reichen



> Noch eine Verständnisfrage: habe meine Noctuas oben auf dem Graphite 600T verbaut und zwar so, dass die oben angesaugte Luft auf den Radiator unter dem Meshgitter bläst. Nennt man diesen Verbau jetzt blasend oder saugend?


 
Das wären (ein)blasende Lüfter.


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Januar 2014)

Aber wenn man einen Abstand zwischen Radiator und Lüfter lässt geht nicht die ganze Luft durch den Radiator


----------



## John_D (18. Januar 2014)

Nutze auch seit gut 3 Monaten die H100i in Verbindung mit den Noctua NF-F12 in einem Bitfenix Prodigy. Dort ist der Radi im Deckel verbaut und darunter die Lüfter als saugend. 

Die Pumpe hat bei mir mit knapp über 12V auch einen hellen Ton von sich gegeben. Ich habe sie mittels Spannungsregler auf ca. 10,8 Volt geregelt. Der Kühlungsverlust ist nicht feststellbar aber dafür wird die Pumpe absolut leise!

Gekühlt wird ein i5-3570k der auf 4,1 Ghz taktet.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2014)

Mir würd das ja zu denken geben das ich eine fertige Wasserkühlung um 100€ kaufe, um 30€ nochmal neue Lüfter und dann die Pumpe auch noch per Hand drosseln muss um in etwa so leise zu werden wie ein 40€ Luftkühler.
Da ist doch der Wurm drinnen.
Von den Firmwaredebakeln und Komplettausfällen mal abgesehen.


----------



## John_D (18. Januar 2014)

Gebe dir recht, aber ich bin auf eine Wakü in meinem Gehäuse angewiesen. Auf miniITX komme ich mit einem großen Luftkühler leider nicht sehr weit aus Gründen des Platzes. Aber ich beschwere mich auch nicht weil das meinem Hobby dem Basteln nachkommt. 

Anderseits ist es aber so das eine Wakü immer noch Temperaturen besser abfedert als ein Luftkühler.


----------



## MiezeMatze (12. Februar 2014)

Kann dir die Corsair H100i wärmstens empfehlen.
Top Verarbeitung, sehr leise, gewaltige Schläche und massiver CPU Kühler.
Ich hab den Radiator ins Frontpanel meines CoolerMaster HAF XB eingebaut...somit nimmt das ding quasi 0 Platz weg.
Hab damit meinen i7 3770k auf 4,5 Ghz übertacktet und die Temp geht unter mehreren Stunden Zocken nie über 50 Grad Celsius^^ bombig.

Zu Frage: 1,2ie Lüftersteuerung ist auf AUTO/Standard und wirklich, die Lüfter müssen NIEMALS hochdrehen...laufen konstant flüsterleise. Ich weiss nicht was diese Beschwerden von wegen Lautstärke sollen...ich hör quasi nix.
                  Die Pumpe ist bei mir auch kaum zu hören und mein Cube steht wirklich direkt neben dem Monitor. Da ist die Grafikkarte Gigabite gtx680 oc windforce im desktopbetrieb lauter...und die ist nicht laut.

Frage 3: Kabel sind je nach Board & Gehäuse fast unsichtbar zu legen (rel. lang)

WICHTIGERES PROBLEM ist jedoch: Steht auch oft im Netz zu dieser WAKÜ... Die Spannscheiben für die INtel sockel passen offt nicht- zu locker. Lösung: hab mir für 1euro plastik Unterlegringe gekauft...Problem gelöst.


----------



## Fearofdeath (12. Februar 2014)

habe die h100i selber und habe sie mit den nb eloop 2 betrieben und falls du oc anstrebst rate ich davon ab... bin von den eloop wieder auf standardlüfter auf gewechselt, weil:
die eloop auf maximaldrehzahl 8-10°C wärmer waren wie die standardtlüfter auf minimaldrehzahl... deswegen, ich rate davon ab... (@ 4,4ghz getakteten i7 4770k gemessen)


----------



## RushoR (13. Februar 2014)

also ich hab auch Ne H100I mit 4 enermax Lüfter also die pumpe recht leiser 

Cpu i7 4770k @ 4,2 ghz im idle 28C°
bei bf4 ca 35 c° bis 40c° mit meine heizwelle


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Februar 2014)

Bei wieviel Volt Vcore ? 1,1 ?


----------



## Fearofdeath (13. Februar 2014)

RushoR schrieb:


> also ich hab auch Ne H100I mit 4 enermax Lüfter also die pumpe recht leiser
> 
> Cpu i7 4770k @ 4,2 ghz im idle 28C°
> bei bf4 ca 35 c° bis 40c° mit meine heizwelle



nice, meine temps sind ein bischen h9her, hatte sowieso vor die lüfter wieder auszutauschen, standard is eimfach zu laut -.-... desegen hät ich paar fragen:
- Was für enermax lüfter hast du?
- 3 oder 4pol?
- steuerst du temps und system über die softwae?
- hast du die lüfter übr die kabel an dem kühler angeschlossen und tust diese über die software bedienen?
- und ist das auch wirklich leise bzw. leiser als die iriginallüfter?


----------



## Therbun (15. Februar 2014)

ich hab auch die H100i geholt, weil mein RAM recht hoch ist, würde mir sie aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kaufen.
Die Kühlleistung ist zwar sehr gut, aber ich hab auch die Lüfter austauschen müssen (jetzt BeQuiet), da die mitgelieferten einfach zu laut sind wenn sie mal über 800 Umdrehungen gestiegen sind.
Weiterhin höre ich die Pumpe raus, läuft bei mir mit ca. 2340 upm. 
Lokales Problem bei meinem Bitfenix Roinin ist, dass ich in den oberesten Schacht kein DVD Laufwerk mehr reinbekomm, weil es an die Schäuche anstößt.

Wenn dir die Optik nicht so wichtig ist, und bei dir nen Tower Kühler reinpasst, würde ich eher nen Luftkühler empfehlen.


----------



## John_D (15. Februar 2014)

Die Pumpe kann man noch drosseln auf ca. 2000 U/min dann hört man sie fast nicht mehr. Geht aber nur mit zusätzlicher Hardware.


----------



## Fearofdeath (15. Februar 2014)

ich höre die pumpe auch bei maximum nich oO
ev sind euer kaput xD


----------



## John_D (15. Februar 2014)

Es gibt sicherlich gewisse Unterschiede bei den Pumpen, ich hatte aber schon 2 hier bei mir und alle beiden waren mehr oder weniger gleich laut/leise. Habe sie einfach ein wenig gedrosselt und schon war alles gut. Jetzt ist sie NICHT mehr zu hören. Alles andere ist jetzt definitiv lauter als die Pumpe.


----------



## Fearofdeath (15. Februar 2014)

ev hab ich ne gute erwischt ich weises nich, hab das ding über corsair link auf nax laufn... iwas mit 4000 glaub und ich h9r nix, selbst wenn ich mein ohr oress dranhalte und sonst ksin lüfter läuft


----------



## Therbun (15. Februar 2014)

yo aber bei ner 100 euro kühlung erst lüfter tauschen und dann noch ne lüftersteuerung für die pumpenbremse einbaun müssen is auch nicht sinn der sache


----------



## ricoroci (15. Februar 2014)

Welche Hardware braucht man dafür? 
Und muss man dafür irgendwas umlöten oder quasi nur was dazwischen schalten?


----------



## Fearofdeath (15. Februar 2014)

wofür brauch man welche hardware?
verstehe die frage nicht


----------



## ricoroci (15. Februar 2014)

Sorry bei mir wurde die Seite nicht richtig angezeigt, da war nach 


John_D schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kann man noch drosseln auf ca. 2000 U/min dann hört man sie fast nicht mehr. Geht aber nur mit zusätzlicher Hardware.


Schluss und auch keine 2. Seite wurde angezeigt.
Wollte wissen mit was man die Pumpe drosseln kann.
Will mir die h110i kaufen und habe aber bedenken wegen der Lautstärke, deshalb die Frage.
Funktioniert ja über eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## John_D (15. Februar 2014)

Über Zalman Lüfter Steuerung Fan Mate 2 z.B. Die ist Stufenlos regelbar, günstig und kompakt.

Die Lüfter lasse ich über das Board laufen da es bei manchen Lüfter zu Problemen kommen kann in Verbindung mit dem Corsair Link. Sie werden einfach nicht ordenlich geregelt.


----------



## ricoroci (15. Februar 2014)

Und die Zalman wird nicht in das Gehäuse installiert oder?
Weil ich das problem habe, dass eine Lüftersteuerung ziemlich doof aussieht am 750D.


----------



## John_D (15. Februar 2014)

Zalman FanMate II - New Edition: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Schaust du, setzt du irgendwo gut zugänglich in dein Gehäuse und du hast Äußerlich keine Beeinträchtigung.


----------



## ricoroci (15. Februar 2014)

Oke dankeschön, geht dann ja auch mit jeder anderen stufenlosen Lüftersteuerung oder?


----------



## John_D (15. Februar 2014)

Ja eigentlich schon


----------



## ricoroci (15. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## Nori_GER (15. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab mir dann doch nicht die H100i geholt was ich auch kein bißchen bereue. Hab jetzt nen be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 am werkeln und zwar komplett unhörbar und bin damit total zufrieden 
Die Corsair H100i sieht zwar tot schick aus aber ich wollte nicht das Pumpen rattern riskieren und hab nebenbei noch fast die Hälfte der Kohle gespart.


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Habe mir auch überlegt ob den Dark Rock (Pro) 3 oder eine Kompakt Wasserkühlung. 
Bin mir bis jetzt noch total unsicher


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2014)

Gar keine von den beiden, die Montage von den BeQuiet Kühlern ist eine mittlere Katastrophe.
Preis/Leistung einen Alpenföhn Brocken 2, oder wenn es etwas mehr sein darf einen Thermalright Macho Rev. A


----------



## Nori_GER (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn du einfach nur ein aufgeräumtes System mit nem Eyecatcher haben willst und dich eventuell aufkommende Lautstärke nicht stört dann nimm die H100i. Ich denke die Temperaturen sind nicht weit auseinander.
Für den Dark Rock Pro 3 spricht das er unhörbar ist und nur die Hälfte kostet wenn man vor hat bei der H100i noch die Lüfter zu tauschen. Und geil aussehen tut er auch noch 
Ich bin mit meiner Wahl zufrieden.

@ Abductee : Hat du den Dark Rock Pro 3 schon montiert ? Ich selber finde das es super einfach ist diesen zu montieren da man im endeffekt nur 4 Schrauben von hinten anziehen muss.


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Nori_GER schrieb:


> Wenn du einfach nur ein aufgeräumtes System mit nem Eyecatcher haben willst und dich eventuell aufkommende Lautstärke nicht stört dann nimm die H100i. Ich denke die Temperaturen sind nicht weit auseinander.
> Für den Dark Rock Pro 3 spricht das er unhörbar ist und nur die Hälfte kostet wenn man vor hat bei der H100i noch die Lüfter zu tauschen. Und geil aussehen tut er auch


Ja will alles Sleeven, deshalb auch die WaKü. Ja ich hoffe nur das keine aufkommende Lautstärke auftritt mit bq Lüftern, sonst fliegt sie wieder raus und wenn dass passiert kommt der Dark Rock!  


Abductee schrieb:


> Gar keine von den beiden, die Montage von den BeQuiet Kühlern ist eine mittlere Katastrophe.
> Preis/Leistung einen Alpenföhn Brocken 2, oder wenn es etwas mehr sein darf einen Thermalright Macho Rev. A


 
Ich habe im Moment den Thermalright und muss sagen, dass er 1. Verdammt hässlich ist, 2. Mit dem Standardlüfter deutlich hörbar und 3. wie schon gesagt seeeehr hässlich ist . 
Nein ernsthaft, ich will den unbedingt los werden, von der Kühlleistung her passt er, aber er ist einfach viel zu groß und passt vom Aussehen eigentlich in kein Gehäuse.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2014)

Nori_GER schrieb:


> @ Abductee : Hat du den Dark Rock Pro 3 schon montiert ? Ich selber finde das es super einfach ist diesen zu montieren da man im endeffekt nur 4 Schrauben von hinten anziehen muss.



Das ist auch das Problem, den Koloss von Kühler so balancieren das du von hinten die Schrauben gleichmäßig anziehen kannst.
Um diesen Preis ist das eine Katastrophe.
Die (günstigere) Konkurrenz schafft das deutlich besser mit einer Sockelhalterung die ich vor dem Aufsetzen des Kühlers montieren kann.

Der Thermalright ist keine besondere Schönheit, aber Preis/Leistung ein super Kühler. (die Black Editon ist aber auch ganz schick)
Wenn ich einen edlen und starken Kühler möchte, kauf ich einen Noctua, da bin ich dann aber auch 70-80€ los.
http://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nh-u14s-a929404.html


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Thermalright ist keine besondere Schönheit, aber Preis/Leistung ein super Kühler. (die Black Editon ist aber auch ganz schick)
> Wenn ich einen edlen und starken Kühler möchte, kauf ich einen Noctua, da bin ich dann aber auch 70-80€ los.
> Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Also das stimmt, das P/L Verhältnis ist echt sehr gut. Aus der Sicht kenne ich eigentlich keinen besseren Kühler.
Habe auf meinen Thermalright einen Nocuta Lüfter geschnallt damit die Lautstärke wirklich runter geht .
Die Größe ist aber immer noch enorm. Was wirklich viel Sicht auf das innere eines PC's versperrt.
Und ich würde lieber einen bq nehmen als den Nocuta (meine persönliche Meinung, nicht steinigen!)


----------



## John_D (16. Februar 2014)

Komme auch immer mehr zu dem Eindruck das die Noctuas gemessen am Preis nicht das Non plus Ultra sind. Bin bei meinen auch nicht sooo zufrieden. Haben beim kleiner Drehzahl ein ganz leichtes Brummen an sich. Welche Lüfter nun wirklich top sind kann wohl keiner sagen.

Leider passt eine Vernüftige Lukü nicht in mein Gehäuse.


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Ich denke das hat auch einiges mit der eigenen Meinung und dem Geschmack zu tun. 
Man kann pauschal nicht sagen:"Das ist der perfekte Lüfter" 
Muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## John_D (16. Februar 2014)

So wird es sein, mich reizen die Corsair sehr, ich glaube die hießen was mit SP120 QE. Habe nur noch nicht die "Lust" gehabt welche zu kaufen und zu testen. Aber ich werde es noch schaffen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Was genau hast mit den Corsair SP120 QE vor ? Vielleicht kann ich dir da helfen kenne mich mit dehnen gut aus


----------



## John_D (16. Februar 2014)

Meine H100i kühlen...

Als CPU läuft ein i5-3570k leicht Übertaktet auf 4 GHz. Im Moment habe ich die Noctua NF-F12 laufen. Die haben aber im Idle Betrieb ein recht "lautens" Rauschen und das bei ca. 720 U/min. Das muß doch besser gehen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Mit den SP120 QE Lüfter kannst das vergessen. 
Sie sind nicht viereckig daher nicht ganz Dicht an den Ecken dadurch viel Luftverlust auf dem Radiator.
Luftverlust = Druckverlust. 
Sie sind selbst mit 1450 RPM und 12 V noch zu laut, bei 850 RPM ca 8,5V sind sie von der Lautstärke ok habe aber nur noch die ca die hälfte des Luftdrucks.
Unter 800RPM sind sie tötlich nervend, da die ein übles Lagerrattern haben das hört man zwei Meter weit und sogar durch das Gehäuse hindurch.

Nimm die Noiseblocker PL-2, die haben einen Silikonrand den man zum abdichten verwenden somit kein Luftverlust und Druckverlust.
Sie sind bei 12 V leise, lassen sich besser regeln bis runter zu ca. 400-450 RPM 
und das schöne sie haben keine Nebengeräusche somit deutlich bessere Lüfter im Vergleich zu den Corsair.

Nimm 4 Stück wenn die Kohle reicht, mach P/P, dann passt das, 
kannst dann weiter übertakten als 4GHz was für mich keine Übertaktung ist.


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Haben die nicht viel zuwenig Luftdurchsatz? 
Die standard-Lüfter haben 131m³/h und die nur 96m³/h.
War gerade bei der gleichen Überlegung und habe mir die NB b12-P ausgesucht:
132m³/h bei 28 dBA.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Luftdurchsatz wird gemessen bei freier Luftansaugung und freier Ausblasung,
hat also nichts damit zutun was dann wirklich durch den Radiator geht.
Es kommt auf den statischen Druck (H²O) an und der ist auch Drehzahlabhängig.
Dabei kostet natürlich Lautheit auch Luftdurchsatz.
Verabschiede dich übrigend von Hersteller angaben die stimmen niemals.
Jeder Hersteller teste seine eigenen Lüfter und "schönt" natürlich die Angaben. 
Solange es kein einheitlichen "TÜV" gibt wird sich daran nichts ändern.

Die NB b12-P kannst nicht in Push / Pull verwenden das sie da lauter werden das solltest wissen.
Nur Push ist gut möglich.


----------



## John_D (16. Februar 2014)

Habe mir gerade mal Test´s zu den Noiseblocker PL-2 durch gelesen und kann feststellen das sie wirklich ein gutes Stück leiser sein sollen als die Noctua NF-F12PWM (meine). Dabei sind sie im Schnitt 1-2 °C schlechter -> geschenkt.

Mir reicht die Leistung im Moment vollkommen aus. Er läuft auch noch mit 4,3 bis 4,4 GHz, nur muß ich dann die VCore schon auf Standard laufen lassen.


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Luftdurchsatz wird gemessen bei freier Luftansaugung und freier Ausblasung,
> hat also nichts damit zutun was dann wirklich durch den Radiator geht.
> Es kommt auf den statischen Druck (H²O) an und der ist auch Drehzahlabhängig.
> Dabei kostet natürlich Lautheit auch Luftdurchsatz.
> ...


 
Wieder was gelernt. 
Habe mich erst seit 3 Tagen damit beschäftigt muss ich gestehen. 
Deshalb bin ich mir bei meiner Wahl auch relativ unsicher.
Jetzt fang ich wieder bei 0 an


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Noiseblocker PL-2 auch für dich Goggle mal nach test zu dem Lüfter der ist wirklich gut.


----------



## John_D (16. Februar 2014)

Und bezahlbar im mittel 12 Euro das Stück. Ich werde mit auch mal 2 Stück zulegen.


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Hab ich schon gemacht, aber dabei ist mir eben der geringere Luftdurchsatz aufgefallen.
Lohnt es sich dann davon 4 Stück zu kaufen?
Weil dann kann ich doch auch die h110i nehmen und 4x schwächere (dafür leisere) Lüfter drauf schnallen oder?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Naja, wenn man vier nimmt die Temperatur um ca 3-4°C auf der CPU besser, was nur ein geringer Vorteil ist.
Aber wenn man vier nimmer in Push/Pull, kann man sie nochmals leiser betreiben,
sprich mit der Drehzahl runter ca. 200-300RPM, was nochmals viel leiser ist, das für mich ein wirklicher gewinne durch Push/Pull ist.
John_D auch für dich zum überlegen wenn du die H100i nutzen möchtest.


----------



## John_D (16. Februar 2014)

Nutze sie ja schon, ich muß aber in der Höhe aufpassen. Ich plane noch auf das D250 von Corsair zu wechseln und dann passen Garantiert keine P/P Lüfter Kombi. Von daher müssen die beiden alles wuppen.


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Genial, heißt oben und unten auf den Radiator jeweils 2 Lüfter drauf und ich habe weniger Temperatur + geringere Lautstärke?
Heißt 1x H110i + 4x Shadow Wings (Geht das auch mit PWM Lüftern) = Leise + Kühl?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Aso ok, das musst mal messen 25+28+25 müsste das bei P/P sein mit der H100i,
also 78mm von Deckel bis Mainborad sollte dazu dann Platz haben.



ricoroci schrieb:


> Genial, heißt oben und unten auf den Radiator jeweils 2 Lüfter drauf und ich habe weniger Temperatur + geringere Lautstärke?
> Heißt 1x H110i + 4x Shadow Wings (Geht das auch mit PWM Lüftern) = Leise + Kühl?



Nein, die 3-4°C die du bei 4 Lüfter auf voller Leistung besser die CPU kühlst,
kannst du wieder die Lüfter wieder mit der Lüfterdrehzahl zurück drehen,
bis auf die ursprüngliche Temperatur mit nur 2 Lüftern in Push erreichst und bist daher leiser.
Ob du jetzt die 3-4°C kühler oder weniger Lautstärke willst ist dir überlassen,
aber ich tausche gerne Lautstärke geben Temperatur lieber 3-4°C mehr CPU Tempeatur dafür weniger Lautstärke.

Die Shadow Wings passen nicht auf den H100i  
aber auf den H110 so wie du scheibst würde sie trotzdem nicht nehmen gibt es bessere 140mm Lüfter 

Schau mal den Lüfter hier an 

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ker-BlackSilent-Pro-Fan-PK2-140mm::13591.html


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Mh was sind denn zum Beispiel bessere als die Noiseblocker PL-2? 
Weil wenn dann will ich 4x extrem leise Lüfter.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Die Noiseblocker PL-2 sind 120mmx120mm >H100i
die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2 sind 140mmx140mm >H110

Beide sollte man Regeln über das Mainboard oder eine separate Lüftersteuerung das egal.

Besser als die PL-2, wird es schwer etwas geben für Radiatoren.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2014)

Ich behaupte mal das für einen Silentfetischisten der enge Radiator unabhängig vom verwendenten Lüfter immer störende Luftgeräusche erzeugt.
Durch den Radi kann man ja fast nicht durchschaun so eng stehen die Lamellen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Das korrekt, die Luftgeräuche beim Radi sind meistens höher,
aber noch erträglich, auffällig werden sie erst bei sehr hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen >1400RPM aufwärts.
Bei P/P sind sie ja weiter gedrosselt da sind dann keine Luftgeräusche mehr ausmachbar in der Regel ab ca. <900RPM runter.
Kann daher die Hersteller nicht verstehen die Lüfter über 2200RPM mit der Wasserkühlung ausliefern !
Viel zu laut das ganze dann !


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Wie steht es denn mit dem?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Ja die sind auch sehr gut, aber hässlich von der Farbe  passen nicht zu den schwarzen H110 !


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Ja ich weiß schon, aber die NB finde ich auch ziemlich hässlich, so "normal" wenn du verstehst was ich meine 
Deswegen quäl ich gerade Google nach irgendeinen Lüfter der vergleichbar ist


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2014)

Mach das, aber hässlich zu tauschen nur das es was anderes ist, ich weiß nicht ! 
Noctua Lüfter sind gut, wären die nicht braun würden sie sich noch viel besser verkaufen,
nur Noctua checkt das scheinbar nicht, seit Jahren die gleiche hässliche Farbe !


----------



## ricoroci (16. Februar 2014)

Ja haha so richtig super duper toll finde ich sie auch nicht, aber ich finde keine anderen.
Zumindest von keinem namhaften Hersteller.


----------



## Bockwurstking (16. Februar 2014)

Was hälst du denn von denen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Februar 2014)

Ist halt ein PWM geegelter, ich mag die nicht, weil 90% aller PWN Lüfter pipsen, quischen und solche Geräusche machen durch die PWN egelung.
Pulsweitenmodulation, dabei wird die Spannung immer ganz kurz ausgeschaltet dann wieder ein, damit wird dann die Drehzahl reguliert.


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Echt? 
Sowas ist mir bei meinen bq PWM lüftern noch nicht passiert.
Naja oke trotzdem danke.
Heißt weitersuchen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Februar 2014)

Ich würde keine PWM Lüfter mehr einbauen wollen, meine Meinung !


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Ja ich sag nix dagegen, du bist der Erfahrenere.


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

ich hab mir pwm lüfter bestellt die voraussichtlich heute oder morgen ankommen, dann werd ich sehenwie gut die h100i + siftware regelt xD 
bin gespannt, hatte bisher noxhnie pwm lüfter xD bzw keine nachgekauften... nur pwm cpulüfter^^


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich würde keine PWM Lüfter mehr einbauen wollen, meine Meinung !



Sind die Geräusche auch bei hochwertigen Lüftern aufgetreten? 
Und wie werden eigentlich nicht-PWM Lüfter geregelt? Nur per Adapter?


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

bei der h100i 7ber pumpe bzw die software, tust aba 2kabel an die pumpe anschliesen, sodas du nax 4 pwm lüfter damid ansteuern kannst...
und mithilfe der software kannste die lüfter auf voreingestellte profiele, fixwerte oder eine eigens angepaste lüfterkurve einstelln


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Ich will eigentlich keine Software installieren, sondern alles über das Mainboars bzw. einer Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Februar 2014)

Fearofdeath schrieb:


> bei der h100i 7ber pumpe bzw die software, tust aba 2kabel an die pumpe anschliesen, sodas du nax 4 pwm lüfter damid ansteuern kannst...
> und mithilfe der software kannste die lüfter auf voreingestellte profiele, fixwerte oder eine eigens angepaste lüfterkurve einstelln



Genau so  

Die Geräusche hatte ich bei viel verschiedenen PWN Lüfter gehabt, auch hochwertige dabei, mich nerven diese Geräusche zu sehr.


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ja auch einen Silentfetisch, aber habe es gerade ausprobiert und einen Shadow Wing pwm runtergeregelt und bin direkt mit dem Ohr hin, da ist gar nichts. :o
Muss ich die Software installieren um die WaKü zu verwenden?


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

also bisher hab ich den eibdruck das die siftware ganz gut is, halt nur mit standardtl7ftern... aber selbsd die konnte manmithilfe dr software einigermasen z7geln...
wie gesagt mit pwm bisher keine erfahrungen gemacht, aber die tage dann
und die software ist echt gut, und vor allemübersichtlich... alles wichtige im blick^^
musst nein, kannst darüber aber auch die pumpengeschwibdigkeit ateuer was über MB anscheind nichsogut geht...


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Also muss ich sie installieren?


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

nein... bei mir läuft pumpe auf standardt wie maximumflüsterleise... habe aber auch schon andres gekesen wo die oumpe bei standardt klackert und runtergeregelt werden musste... war aber eher selten so wie ich das mitbekomm hab


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Ah oke gut danke. 
Würde aber heißen wenn sie klackert ist sie defekt oder? 
Also ein Garantiefall?


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

nich unbedingt... das is wie bei ner cpu... wende gl7ck hast, hast ne gute die mit 1, 2v 4ghz schafft, wende oech hast, haste eine die mit 1, 2v mit müh und not 3, 6ghz schafft

ps: scheis handyschreiberei... sry wegn vieler fehler, blos das schreibn is so garned maso einfach


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Kein Problem 
Echt nicht?
Ist ja aber nicht wie eine CPU übertakten, da das ja bei einer cpu nicht serie ist. Bei der wakü schon, die sollte da schon etwas ruhiger laufen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Februar 2014)

Die Pumpen der H100 und H110 klackern alle ein klein wenig, die einem mehr die anderen wenig !


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

das klackern ist eigentlich kein garantuefalk solang es nicht enorm störend ist... du bekommst halt nur n austauschpridukt wenn die es testen und die pumpe die vorgegebene kautstärke übertrufft...
da diese werte wie bei allen produkten die geräusche nachen viiiieeel zu hoch sind, bekommste nur schwer n austausch

meine klackert nich, im ernst, hab vor ersteinbau geprüft dasse dicht is, annen altes mb angeschlossen und paar min laufn lassn... ohr an pumpe gehoben...  nix... auser ein gaaaanz leises surren, das der pumpe ja wohk gebehmigzt ist... 5-10cm entfernt hörst du es schon nicht mehr


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Oh oh, ich merk schon da kommt was auf mich zu ..
Ein netter PCGH Kollege meinte, dass die Schläuche nicht austauachbar sind, stimmt das?


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

kla sind die nicht austauschbar... das ding is fertig so dass dus draufschraubst und loslegen kannst...

bzw mit viiieeel tüftelei sind die sichrlich austauschbar, blos bleibt dahingestellt ob sicher aufwand lohnt, dann doch eher gleich ne richtige wakü...

wofür willste die auch austauschen?


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Einfach um z.B. die Farbe zu ändern oder durchsichtig und andere Kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

nur mit sehr viel tüftelei...denke ich
ich meine eine konpaktwakü ist für die leute die entweder zufaul fürs warten und zsambaun einer richtigen wakü sind... leute die oc betreiben wollen und denken sie brauchn f7r unvedibgt ne wakü...oder für leute die den style haben wollen und das ohne wartungsaufwand xD


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Oder für Leute die sich da noch nicht so ranntrauen wie mich ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Februar 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Einfach um z.B. die Farbe zu ändern oder durchsichtig und andere Kühlflüssigkeit.


 
Kannst nicht machen die fertig Waküs kannst kein Schlauch tauschen weil kein AGB dabei ist dann auch kein Wasser nachfüllen.
Die einzigen fertig Waküs dich ich kenne wo man nachfüllen kann ist von Swiftech.


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

für mich war es eher der kostenfaktor...
wollte mich mit der ganzn sache luftstrom für wakü... radiator... gute lüfter für radiator usw vertraut machn und bissl erfahrung sammeln, da nächstes mal beim komplettaufrüsten ne wakü kommt...
da ich zum kaufzeitpunkt noch schüler war, hat auch bissl seibe auswurkung drauf gehabt... aber wie gesagt wollte mich halt ma bissl praktisch mit dem waküzeugs auseinander setzten, da in der theorie fast alles geht, aber die oraxis oft limitiert xD


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Daran würde es bei mir jetzt nicht scheitern, aber ich will nur meine CPU wasserkühlen. Finde das Referenzdesign meiner GPU sehr cool und ich hab Angst, dass eine erweiterbare; laut ist, viel Platz braucht, mit enorm viel Aufwand und dem ich-kann-was-kaputt-machen Gefühl behaftet ist.

Behält die ùber die Jahre das gesamte Kühlwasser innen? 
Weil wenn ich nicht nachfüllrn kann ist des ja schon zeimlich doof..


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

tja... man muss sich halt irdentlich informieren, videis guckn und sich einlesen. und es dann praktisch versuchn...
entweder man baut scheise oder nicht xD
so und nuuun bin ich off gn8, wollt eig schun vor ner stunde ins bett, hast mich ganz schön lange aufgehalten xD


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Hab ich schon gemacht, nur so richtig durchsteigen tu ich da noch nicht.
Haha sorry gute Nacht, auch an dich Raubkatze^^


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

noch fragn zur h100i?  xD


----------



## rackcity (17. Februar 2014)

würde ehrlich gesagt keine h100i verbauen sondern einen starken luftkühler.

habe selbst die h80i und finde sie "ok" wobei ich sie für relativ laut empfinde (habe 2x die noctua NF-F12 drauf) und finde sie trotzdem noch relativ laut. also wenn es deiner meinung nicht umbedingt sein muss, würde ich den HR Macho nehmen oder sowas in der richtung.

unterm strich:

ich kaufe eine geschlossene wakü und tausche dann erstmal die lüfter aus. + 30euro sagen wir mal oben drauf. eigentlich sinnlos. da tut es ein guter luftkühler auch. aber ich mag einfach keine luftkühler.. die sehen nicht schick aus und machen das gehäuse so "dick". scheiß sichtfenster


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Ich komme vom Macho.

Mit Schläuche sleeven ist dann auch nicht viel oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies bei installierten Schläuchen zu tun?


----------



## rackcity (17. Februar 2014)

wieso möchtest du dann überhaupst wechseln?

das hat dann wenig sinn ^^


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Viel zu groß und hässlich. 
Will mein neues Case ein bisschen ordentlich machen. Da passt der gar nicht. Hab auch einen Nocuta Lüfter drauf.


----------



## Deisi (17. Februar 2014)

Kann ich die beiden Lüfter auch problemlos über das Mainboard steuern? Hab leider keinen freien USB Steckplatz auf dem Board (Maximus VI Hero) und würde das einfach weglassen.


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Für was einen USB port ?
Lüftersteuerung drsnn via molex.


----------



## Deisi (17. Februar 2014)

Für Corsair Link schließt man doch die Pumpe an einen USB-Header an? So stehts zumindest auf der Produktseite.


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Ah jetzt weiß ich was du meinst, des weiß ich nicht. Da musst du auf eine Antwirt von den Experten warten .


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

ja intern aufm usb anschluss... darüber stezerst du mithilfe der software pumpe und lüfter
und jetzt ma im ernst... du hast echt an allm was zu nörgeln.. schäuche zu geos, zu dick... und wtf wofür nen schlauch sleeveen?


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Nixht zu nörgeln, eher will ich dass mein Gehäuse für mich dann perfekt ist. Fragen kostet nix sorry. Zudem hab ich nur gefragt ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

also die wakü sieht eingebaut eig ganz gut aus... mich st9rten blos du grauen lüfter xD
die schläuche sehen nur im erstn moment gros aus... danach is man dran gewöhnt^^
und ich sags jetzt dasde nicht auf weitere fragen bezüglich veränderungen kommst, du kannst nix an der wakü, radiator, schläuche pumpe ändern.... ohne groses risiko zu gehen das es dann nimmrr gut geht...


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Ah oke  dann passt es ja Lüfter ersetze ich eh. Ja oke also keine weiteren Fragen bezüglich umbauen^^. Lohnt sich eine Dämmung um das ganze Paket zu schnallen? So Dämmmatten? 
Oder ist das sinnlos?


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

ich würde sagen nein, bei mir is pumpe flüsterleise... und ich hör die originallüfter nur etwas, die tausche ich aus sobald die anderen lüfter hab...


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Oke dann danke an dich und MehlstaubtheCat  
Wart mir wirklich eine große Entscheidungshilfe. (sowie eine weitere Person)
Ich schreibe hier nochmal spätestens, wenn die WaKü da ist um auch ein Review abzugeben^^


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

aha ich bin nicht erwähnenswert...-.-


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)

Da steht danke an DICH  wer ist wohl mit dich gemeint ?!


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

xD jane cat wird gegannt... das war hinterlistiges mobbing xD
ne scherz, schon verstandn gehabd xD


----------



## ricoroci (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

muhahaha ich hab dich verwirrt xD


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Februar 2014)

na ihr zwei, gern geschehen ricoroci !


----------



## rawbknalb (26. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt alle 14 seiten durch ^_^

Nochmal bzgl der Pumpenregelung. Was genau brauche ich dafür? Welchen Stecker wo rein und in welcher Kombination?

Edit: Habe jetzt gelesen, dass man das Pumpenrattern beheben kann. Dafür muss halt die Spannung auf die Pumpe nur minimal verringert werden, also 11,9V sollten schon ausreichen. Wie kann man das machen ohne zu Löten?

LG


----------



## haii91 (26. Februar 2014)

ist ein h100i mit einem am3+ kompatibel?


----------



## XyZaaH (26. Februar 2014)

Ja ist sie.


----------



## Fearofdeath (26. Februar 2014)

wie gesagt du musst das pumpenrattrn nicht haben, meine hat keinrattwen...
und najadu hast n sata anschluss aks stromvrsorung... also n sata stromvrrsirgungskabel... komme aufn namen grad nicht...
ein stecker fürn lüfteranschluss und eine leitung für an den intrnen usb anschluss zum steuernper software...

alle kompatiblen sockel kannst du beim rodukt selbst bachlesen... googel ist dein freund^^


----------



## haii91 (27. Februar 2014)

wenn ich jetzt einen corsair h100i kaufe, muss ich dann wasser reinfüllen oder ist es schon im paket?


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Februar 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt einen corsair h100i kaufe, muss ich dann wasser reinfüllen oder ist es schon im paket?


 
Das ist eine All in One Wasserkühlung. Auspacken, einbauen = Fertig.. 
Nicht wundern wenn die Backplate Wackelt. Das ist normal. Kühler Sitzt aber Bombenfest..


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

meine backplate aufm 1150er sockel kannste nich bewegen... also muss ned seit^^


----------



## rawbknalb (27. Februar 2014)

Achso, ich dachte der usb anschluss wär für die Stromversorgung ^_^ Hat jemand erfahrung mit anderen Betriebssystemen? Also ich benutze hauptsächlich Linuxsysteme. Windows würde ich installieren um die Pumpe anzusteuern und gegebenfalls die Einstellungen zu speicher. Die Frage ist halt, ob es intern gespeichert wird oder ob man Corsair Link IMMER am laufen haben muss. 

Das wär eigentlich die wichtigste anforderung, sonst taugt die Kühlung (mir) nicht 



Fearofdeath schrieb:


> wie gesagt du musst das pumpenrattrn nicht haben, meine hat keinrattwen...
> und najadu hast n sata anschluss aks stromvrsorung... also n sata stromvrrsirgungskabel... komme aufn namen grad nicht...
> ein stecker fürn lüfteranschluss und eine leitung für an den intrnen usb anschluss zum steuernper software...
> 
> alle kompatiblen sockel kannst du beim rodukt selbst bachlesen... googel ist dein freund^^


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

off das bei linux läudt... ich weises nich...
aber normal speichert die pumpe die einstellungrn... hav corsairlobk nur zum einstellen genutz... habs seitdem nie wieder benutzt


----------



## rawbknalb (27. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann wird das so gehen  Noch ne frage, welche Lüfter nehmen mit dem besten preis/leistung verhältnis? Die stock fans drehen ja viel zu hoch und werden dadurch zu laut für mich. Will aber auch keine 20€ fürn lüfter ausgeben bei ner 100€ kühlung... Kompromiss zwischen lautstärke und kühlleistung wäre optimal. Luft wird dann nach oben rausgepusht und der Rückseiten lüfter sorgt für frischluft.


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

ich hab jetzt vor kurzm nochma 80€ in 4x lüfter für die wakü gesteckt...
bei mir war halt nochs ktitrium das deign... da ich nur solche lüfter verbaut hab, hab ich mir die passenden pwm lüfter gekauft...
tip: nimm pwm lüfter normale 3pin gehen mit der steuerung der pumpe nich


----------



## rawbknalb (27. Februar 2014)

Wie sind denn die Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet Edition High Static Pressure? Taugen die was nur für push?


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

kp... ich hab noiseblocker drauf und die kühlen jud^^


----------



## Therbun (27. Februar 2014)

@Fearofdeath welche drehzahl hat deine pumpe?, meine hat 2200-2350 und ich höre die schon raus.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2014)

Die Drehzahl ist doch fest eingestellt und lässt sich nicht verändern, zumindest bei meiner NZXT Kraken ist da keine Verstellung möglich, und ja man hört die Pumpe wenn das System auf Silent getrimmt ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2014)

Wow, ich staune. ~100€ für eine H100 + 80€ für 4 Lüfter ist ja mal ne Hausnummer.

Selbst mit nur 2 günstigen Lüftern für je ~10€ ergeben sich 120€, darüber sollte man sich schon im klaren sein wenn man mit der H100 liebäugelt. Zumal viele DoppelTower-Kühler im 70-80€ Bereich schon 2 brauchbare Lüfter mitbringen.

Hatte selber aber auch schon eine H100 etwa 1Jahr verbaut, kann schon nachvollziehen warum das Thema für viele so reizvoll erscheint. Aber um mal aus meinen Fehlern zu sprechen, hier und da mal noch paar € für die H100 extra ausgegeben und man kann sich schon fast eine echte Wasserkühlung kaufen, bzw. nen guten Luftkühler und ne SSD, oder wie auch immer die Vorlieben sind. Um sein Case / Luftstrom für die H100 anzupassen geht man häufig Kompromisse ein die man mit Luftkühlern gar nicht hätte. (Spawa- und RAM -Temps)


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2014)

Sign. Ich habe sie auch nur verbaut (und mit 2 von denen Nachgerüstet Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) weil ich sie hier gewonnen habe und meine Vorurteile bestätigt wissen wollte.

Die Lüfter sind schön leise, das nähmaschinenartige Tackern der Pumpe ist aber lauter als die Festplattengeräusche der Seagate Barracuda HDD.


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

shorty die kompaktwskü kam vor 3/4 bis hshr... und hielt den i5 2500 leise kühl... selbst mit standardtlüfter...
mein i7 4770k produziert bri dem jetzt stabuelen takt von 4, 5ghz viel mehr abwärme und wurde zu laut...
ich wurde zum umrüsten quasi gezwungen.... aber es hst sich gelohnt...  kühl und verdammtleise... du hörsts nur wende mitm ohr dran bisd
zur drehzahl: bin auf arbeit... weises nich azswendig... is auf max gestellt...
blos es bringt nixe wende den trilet von two auf one setzt... zeigt 4, 5k umdrehungen an aber nuha... denke da failt die anzeige^^
aba die pumpe läuft auf absolutem max was ging^^


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2014)

Ja klar, muss sich ja auch keiner rechtfertigen, man muss sich nur klar sein worauf man sich einlässt und das die Kosten für eine H100 eben nicht nur knapp 100€ sind.

Meine alte H100 fand ihren weg hier im VK-Thread zu einem neuen Besitzer, der sich seit dem an einer flüsterleisen Pumpe und super Temps erfreuen kann. 

Hab auch schon gelesen das dass reduzieren der Drehzahl der Pumpe gar nicht sooo gut tut, da wohl angeblich im Kühlmittel eine art Schmiermittel enthalten sei. Kann das nicht überprüfen oder beweisen, meine Pumpe lief über das Jahr mit 12V wurde nicht störend laut (klar ein Surren ist wahrzunehmen, speziell bei Gehäusen mit Lüfterausschnitt im Deckel) und sie scheint heute immer noch gut zu laufen.

Weiß jemand was genaues zu diesem Schmiermittel in der Kühlflüssigkeit? Oder ist das Aberglauben?


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

ne da is was drinnen um das alles zu schmieren...
soviel weis ich... hab das iwo innem reciew und innem tesr dazu gelesen damals


----------



## rawbknalb (27. Februar 2014)

Naja die Pumpe soll ja mit 12V laufen, nicht drüber. Also wärs ja ok zu drosseln. Natürlich nicht zu viel, das ist klar.



> From the official "H60 / H80 / H100 “Buzzing” or “Grinding"" over at official Corsair Forum:
> Quote:
> Dear All
> This thread has been closed and any reference to our email address have been removed. The issue has been resolved and all inventory are the newer units that have this fixed. If you have an issue with an older unit please submit the RMA and Contact me and provide your case number and lot code from your unit and I will give you instructions on how to proceed. But any RMA processed by us will be replaced with a newer unit that should not have this issue.
> ...



Quelle: Corsair H100 / H80 / H60 noise, grinding pump - *fix* + official Corsair response - Page 143


----------



## Abductee (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn mein Netzteil mehr als 0,2V von 12V abweicht, würd ich mir Gedanken über die Qualität des Netzteils machen.
Ich kann mir ganz schwer vorstellen das eine Spannungsreduzierung von 0,2V die Pumpendrehzahl so weit reduziert das sie leise wird.
Das werden eher 2V sein.


----------



## rawbknalb (27. Februar 2014)

Corsair H100 Rattern hat ein Ende - ComputerBase Forum

H80 and H100 pump noise solution - Hardware, Builds and Overclocking Forum - Neoseeker Forums

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wG03QaypmA


----------



## Abductee (27. Februar 2014)

In dem englischen Forenbericht wird von 0,6-1V gesprochen. Je nach dem wie stark das Netzteil nach oben streut.
Wenn man sich die Drehzahlen dazu ansieht ist die Pumpe erst ab ~1900rpm wirklich leise und weiter sollte man auch nicht runtergehen da sonst die Kühlleistung zu stark abfällt.

Unglaublich was bei den Kompaktwaküs für ein Schrott verkauft wird.
Potential hätten die genug.
Falls ich mir so was gezwungenermaßen mal kaufen müsste, würd ich wohl eine Eisberg@7V nehmen.


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

...also ich weis nich... ihr habt alle ne schlechde erwischt wense rattert...
wie gesagt meune macht keinen mucjs... sie vibriert obn leicht mehr machtse ned


----------



## ha-jo55 (27. Februar 2014)

Kann ich nur empfehlen, andere leisere Lüfter verwenden dann passt er.
Ich bemerke die Pumpe nicht in einem geschlossenem System.

Ha-jo


----------



## ha-jo55 (27. Februar 2014)

Fearofdeath schrieb:


> ...also ich weis nich... ihr habt alle ne schlechde erwischt wense rattert...
> wie gesagt meune macht keinen mucjs... sie vibriert obn leicht mehr machtse ned


 Ja denke auch dass da was mit der Pumpe nicht stimmt. Normal nicht zu höhren


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

auserdem bei wem die backplate wackelt nacht was falsch... auf jedenfall bei intel... habs aufm 1366, 1155 und 1150 gehabt und sas jedes nal bombenfest


----------



## Bockwurstking (10. März 2014)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage und zwar, weiß einer von euch wie man die Pumpe der H100i mit einer Lüftersteuerung regeln kann, um sie leiser zu bekommen? 
Oder weiß jemand ob es einen anderen Weg gibt, die Pumpe leiser zu kriegen?


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. März 2014)

Entweder du nimmst einen Adapter von Satastrom auf 3 Pin Lüfterstecker oder du lötest einen Lüfterstecker direkt an


----------



## Bockwurstking (10. März 2014)

Kannst du mir vielleicht so einen Adapter schicken?
Ich kenn mich mit sowas nicht so aus und kann mir darunter gerade leider nichts vorstellen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. März 2014)

Wenn du nichts löten willst wirst du etwa sowas brauchen:
Cubitek Black Cobra Series 4-Pol Molex zu SATA Adapter 30cm, schwarz (CB-CAB-P503) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
und von Molex auf Lüfter gibts genug Adapter


----------



## John_D (11. März 2014)

Zalman Fan Mate 2 Interne Lüftersteuerung: Lüftersteuerung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Damit kannst du es auch ganz einfach machen und das Stufenlos. So habe ich es gemacht bisher keine Probleme. Ich habe sie so jetzt auf ~1800 U/min laufen. Aber leider muß da auch noch einwenig gebastelt werden. Der vorhandene Stecker muß gegen ein Molex Stecker getauscht werden, oder macht macht eben alles über Adapter die man auch fertig kaufen kann.


----------



## Bockwurstking (11. März 2014)

Vielen Dank euch 2! Ich werde mich mal umschauen, denke aber, dass ich dann so einen fertigen Adapter nehmen werde.


----------



## ricoroci (14. März 2014)

Werde mir jetzt auch so einen Adapter kaufen oder einen zambasteln.
Wie ist denn da die Polung?


----------



## Bockwurstking (14. März 2014)

Bräuchte ich dann nicht noch einen Adapter von Molex auf 4 Pin Lüfter Stecker?



ricoroci schrieb:


> Werde mir jetzt auch so einen Adapter kaufen oder einen zambasteln.
> Wie ist denn da die Polung?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren, weil wenn ich noch einen Adapter brauche, mache ich mir das Kabel auch selbst!


----------



## XyZaaH (15. März 2014)

Du brauchst keinen Adapter, Molex hat 4 Kabel, die mittleren Zwei sind Masse. Das gelbe ist +12V,das rote +5V. Du kannst dann auch um 7 Volt zu erreichen so weit ich weiß 12V an den 12V Stecker des Lüfters anschließen, die +5V an die Masse des Lüfters, klingt komisch, man erreicht dann aber 7v.


----------



## Abductee (15. März 2014)

Mit +12V auf Masse hat man auch 12V.
Zwischen 12V und 5V hat man 7V.


----------



## Bockwurstking (15. März 2014)

Jetzt verstehe ich es nicht mehr ganz.
Ich möchte ja meine Pumpe (SATA) an die Lüftersteuerung (3PIN) anschließen.
Mir wurde gesagt ich solle mir einen Adapter (SATA zu 4PIN Molex) kaufen.
Aber ich brauche doch noch einen Adapter von 4PIN Molex zu 3PIN, weil sonst kann ich die Pumpe ja nicht an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen?


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. März 2014)

Krass. Ich dachte die ganze zeit mein H100i Kühler wäre bombenfest.. War er irgendwie auch.

Aber ich dachte mir ich leg mal hinten zwischen backplate und Mainboard 4 Gummis dazwischen, das ich einen höheren Anpressdruch bekomme. Und siehe da, fast 15 Grad Unterschied.


----------



## ricoroci (15. März 2014)

Echt jetzt?
Gut zu wissen. 
Habe vorhin Gummis bestellt


----------



## JohnnyXVI (15. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Krass. Ich dachte die ganze zeit mein H100i Kühler wäre bombenfest.. War er irgendwie auch.
> 
> Aber ich dachte mir ich leg mal hinten zwischen backplate und Mainboard 4 Gummis dazwischen, das ich einen höheren Anpressdruch bekomme. Und siehe da, fast 15 Grad Unterschied.


 

Was für Gummis meinst du? (und wie groß/dick?)


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. März 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Was für Gummis meinst du? (und wie groß/dick?)


 
Größe und dicke Schwer zu beschreiben.. Aber nicht dicker wie 3-4mm.. Durch das Anschrauben geben die sowieso nach... Dicke ungefähr wie für M3 oder M4 Schrauben.
Bin echt selbst erstaunt. Weiß aber nicht ob das bei jedem so ist. Weil bei mir hat die Backplate ganz schön gewackelt. Und das Problem scheint bekannt zu sein.

Ich würde jedenfalls jedem Raten der eine h100i hat, und da die Backplate wackelt obwohl die Bolzen komplett für den Sockel 1155/1156/1150 drinne sind. Hinten Gummis oder Abstandshalter anzubringen. 

Aber die Schrauben dann nicht sooooo Fest zuklatschen. "Nach Fest kommt Ab"


----------

